# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Taken to the stars !

## Viola.V

My Baby said :

The true Love jeton edhe pa shprese..edhe kur shpresat jane zero,Love jeton pergjithmone...

Me said :

Love and big Dreams come True
If you can keep a fire steady and blue .
The time is not a limit/sometimes indecisive 
Taken to the stars , where everything is inclusive .

My Baby asked me :

I haven't been in the Sky-Scrapers before. Will you take me with you ???  I love you !

Me said :

I can take you to Sky-Scrapers ,flying as a Sky-Lark
Going to HEAVEN, just give me The Love's Spark
Given the chance , would U Love Me as 26 years ago ,all over again ?!
Standing Upright and in Grounds non Turbulent ?!

----------


## Viola.V

*The Universe = The Law Of Attraction !!!

The Law Of Attraction has 3 steps :

1- ASK 
2- BELIEVE
3- RECEIVE 

The Secret ?! = Cosmic Ordering !

This is what I did : ASK .

I want to be in Love , I want to be in Love = if you ask and pray
Say, say, say and something will stay
Take it to the limit , where The Stars are Red
The UNIVERSE accepts your power and Love U're going to GET !

The lesson is to live your Life in Quantity & Quality
Plenty of everything : Money,Health and LOVE in Eternity !
E dini se kur e kam bere kete kerkese to The Universe ?
Nje jave para se My Baby te me gjente ne "BOOK-FACE ".

Asking my UNIVERSE with my penetrating eyes
Where is my Baby to take me to The PARADISE ?
Oh God , dua nje njeri qe me vlereson te shkuaren
Dhe bazuar ne ate ADHURIM ,te ndertoj te Paharruaren .

Mbylla syte and this is what I was DEMANDING 
Do doja nje njeri qe me donte jo vetem per present edhe te ardhmen 
Por nje njeri qe mund te me donte nga e kaluara 
Qe bukuria, zgjuarsia dhe virtytet e mia mos humbisnin, te mos ishin te shkuara .


Poems and life have filtered and unfiltered feelings 
Are bottled up in your heart and going to the ceiling 
The Fairies of Life, THEY always become True 
If you you demand  and is time for your Cue !!! 

Yours in Trust and Heart my Baby = Viola.V = I love you !*

----------


## PINK

c'a eshte ky versioni anglisht & shqip ? 

my baby me gjeti ne surrat buk. I llajk it. lol

----------


## Viola.V

THE POWER OF LOVE === I AM YOUR LADY & YOU ARE MY MAN !!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sag2z3PzaU

The whispers in the morning
Of lovers sleeping tight
Are rolling like thunder now
As I look in your eyes

I hold on to your body
And feel each move you make
Your voice is warm and tender
A love that I could not forsake

'Cause I AM YOUR LADY
And YOU ARE MY MAN
Whenever you reach for me
I'll do all that I can

Lost is how I'm feeling lying in your arms
When the world outside's too
Much to take
That all ends when I'm with you

Somewhere I've never been
Sometimes I am frightened
But I'm ready to learn
Of THE POWER OF LOVE !!!

I really love you baby = Viola.V

----------


## davidd

A passionate night between me and you 
I can't begin to tell you the things I want to do.
First we can dim the lights and get closer.....
No, wait, that's too fast, let's go back
and move a little slower.

I'll kiss your lips that are so soft and sweet,
then move on to your cheek that's so smooth and unique.
Then I'll move right along that little ear of yours...
Whoa... my, my... let me move along your chest...
Uh, oh I missed a spot, let me move back up to the neck
As I move my tongue around and around 
you start to feel it as I go down slowly
and as I kiss your chest your hands go up
...but I'm not finished yet....
I go further down towards your navel... 
As I move down past your waist line I begin to kiss....
..................................................  ......................

----------


## davidd

A special world for you and me
A special bond one cannot see
It wraps us up in its cocoon
And holds us fiercely in its womb.

Its fingers spread like fine spun gold
Gently nestling us to the fold
Like silken thread it holds us fast
Bonds like this are meant to last.

And though at times a thread may break
A new one forms in its wake
To bind us closer and keep us strong
In a special world, where we belong.

----------


## davidd

When I lay and think, in my bed at night, 
the day you'll arrive, seems nowhere in sight. 
I toss and I turn, dreaming of you, 
opening my eye's... checking if my dream came true. 
It didn't, again, and a tear starts to roll, 
weeping quietly... my pillow I hold.

----------


## davidd

My heart is but a mere vessel,
tossing about helplessly
in this sea of loneliness.

I long for the winds of your love
to guide me back to the shore,
back to your heart.

----------


## Viola.V

You really took me by surprise,
swaying body like Angel of Love .
Astro-LOVE -ic is the number of years ,
to make love to you ,in a bed wet of tears .

Two pairs of legs, turning left-turning right 
above the two of us ,Heaven is in sight 
Harsh sound ,screaming, rippling waves 
by such a motion=I alone and he by himself

Love is a picture hidden in your mind 
is two hearts you're trying to bind .
Love is a picture exposed to your feeling(s)
is a bond:"I'am gonna love 4ever=a promise to wait to my last breathing"

----------


## Viola.V

> A passionate night between me and you 
> I can't begin to tell you the things I want to do.
> First we can dim the lights and get closer.....
> No, wait, that's too fast, let's go back
> and move a little slower.
> 
> I'll kiss your lips that are so soft and sweet,
> then move on to your cheek that's so smooth and unique.
> Then I'll move right along that little ear of yours...
> ...


*®confused®?!=*No, you Belong !
Oxygen power to keep you strong !
Your passionate words = reflection of Love !
Happy to see you double *D* look forward !

----------


## davidd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqSZd3eHu-M

----------


## davidd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ftV9HVS5BE

----------


## davidd

> *®confused®?!=*No, you Belong !
> Oxygen power to keep you strong !
> Your passionate words = reflection of Love !
> Happy to see you double *D* look forward !



It was not so long ago 
when I thought I'd never meet someone like you. 
Wrong was I, thinking I'm in control 
Believing I'd never fall.

All my life I thought no one would 
melt a heart like mine, a heart so cold, 
a heart hardened by the past, 
protected by shields so vast.

Slowly I was falling 
without even knowing. 
Only to find out too late 
I have no choice but to accept my fate

----------


## davidd

> *®confused®?!=*No, you Belong !
> Oxygen power to keep you strong !
> Your passionate words = reflection of Love !
> Happy to see you double *D* look forward !


darling... oxygen does not keep me strong,
love makes me long long long
i only love the one who is gone
stupid me...can you believe this moron

----------


## davidd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiMs3vzrr2g&feature=player_embedded

i loveeeeeeeeeeee this song

----------


## Viola.V

........................................

----------


## Viola.V

> darling... oxygen does not keep me strong


Oxygen is abbreviation for Love
Love  is a beauty of a Dove 
Dove is flying in Heaven's comfort zone 
Heaven is breathing straight from Ozone 


L=Lets not forget 
O=Oxygen power  only if we get 
V=Vitalizing you straight to the bone 
E=Early we start , Later we will be gone .

*darling... oxygen does not keep* YOU *strong ?!*
Oh , my friend , you're completely wrong !

----------


## davidd

sh........ keshtu i  manupulon gjerat ti ketu ne forum duke i fshire postimet. je shume e zgjuar...per zotin...

----------


## davidd

> .
> 
> *darling... oxygen does not keep* YOU *strong ?!*
> Oh , my friend , you're completely wrong !


How can i be completely wrong?
So.. ok lets suppose it keeps _you_ strong
I see, but still dont get it how can that be?

----------


## davidd

love this song too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js


Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there's no one else above you
You fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles, that's what you do

For the morning sun and all it's glory
Greets the day with hope and comfort, too
You fill my heart with laughter
Somehow, you make it better
Ease my troubles, that's what you do

There's a love that's divine
And it's yours and it's mine
Like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the one, to the one

Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there's no one else above you
You fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles, that's what you do

There's a love that's divine
And it's yours and it's mine
Like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the one, to the one

Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there's no one else above you
You fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles, that's what you do

Take away my sadness, fill my life with gladness
Ease my troubles, that's what you do

Take away my sadness, fill my life with gladness
Ease my troubles, that's what you do

----------

